# T111 Siding on a shed



## Patriots9454 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all building a new shed and I am planning on using T111 for the siding. My question is do you guys who have used this stuff before thing it would be okay to use this stuff without plywood on the walls just the siding?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yes. That is why it is so widely used. it is the cheapest form of siding available because it provides for installation directly over studs. I would recommend upgrading to the 5/8 thick variety though. It is much more durable.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a version of T-111 with a hardcoat. Duratemp. Much better at accepting and holding paint. 

Cheapo sells Smartside, 3/8" version with OSB instead of plywood.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes. Here is my version of it. The front is cedar shingles and cypress lap on plywood, but the back and two sides are T11 direct to 2x6 horizontal on 2 foot centers on 6x6 posts.


----------



## Patriots9454 (Sep 8, 2013)

Okay thanks Guys! And that is an incredible shed Steve!! What kind of nails have you guys used to install this stuff, ive never worked with it before?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If your hand nailing, a 2" ring shank stainless is the best. If your going to use a gun, I have used 2" galvanized staples. If you shoot them in with the grain and paint over them, they disappear nicely.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Patriots9454 said:


> Okay thanks Guys! And that is an incredible shed Steve!! What kind of nails have you guys used to install this stuff, ive never worked with it before?


Use a galvanized ring shank. Air or hand drive.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Head over to the intro section, and tell us a little about your experience in 'carpentry'...


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> Head over to the intro section, and tell us a little about your experience in 'carpentry'...


Um I am a homeowner/DIY guy and I am to smart(cheap) to hire someone.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Yes. Here is my version of it. The front is cedar shingles and cypress lap on plywood, but the back and two sides are T11 direct to 2x6 horizontal on 2 foot centers on 6x6 posts.


Glad I didn't post my shed.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

There are no instructions wrapped in T-111 sheets, I remember wondering nail in the meat or in the groove to hide the nails. Went with the meat.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlok (Oct 8, 2012)

When you paint, stain, or poly your T111 be sure to get the underside of the bottom of you sheets. This is where most of your water damage will occur on T111. The water runs down and is soaked up by the plywood ends. And always ring shanked galvanized regardless of hand pound or air


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

FSCROB said:


> Um I am a homeowner/DIY guy and I am to smart(cheap) to hire someone.


What gave it away?
Just make sure you run the grooves horizontally. :whistling


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Glad I didn't post my shed.


OMG, now some homeowner has a picture of a shed! All the contractors in his area are doomed!


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

mudpad said:


> OMG, now some homeowner has a picture of a shed! All the contractors in his area are doomed!


I took his comment that he was paying you a compliment, by saying he was glad he didn't post his shed picture, which he probably felt wasn't as good as yours.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

mudpad said:


> OMG, now some homeowner has a picture of a shed! All the contractors in his area are doomed!


That's no shed. That's a luxury suite you posted!
. Dont worry! I don't think most HO's can imitate your work. Very nice BTW.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Cutonce said:


> I took his comment that he was paying you a compliment, by saying he was glad he didn't post his shed picture, which he probably felt wasn't as good as yours.


Oh, well then.....


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

bump. Does anybody remember Gilda?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

...and what's the deal with people always saying there too much violins on television????....


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> ...and what's the deal with people always saying there too much violins on television????....


Ahh yes, you remember!:laughing:


----------

